# ECA for Indian Chartered Accountant



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear All, 

I have below few questions pertaining to Express Entry. Please clarify if you can.

1. Is it compulsory for wife to do ECA

2. My wife is qualified Chartered Accountant so how can we do her ECA because I did myself for my education. 

3. She is also holding B.COM and M.COM so do we need to do ECA for that degree as well?

4. Is there any benefits in points system for her education ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Only if you want to use the points that her qualifications would offer.

2) If you wish to include points for education, applicants must get theirr ECA done by one of the designated organisations approved by CIC

3) Only if you wish to use the points that either or both of those qualifications would offer towards your application.

4) Additional points towards your application.


Just curious, have you actually read the CIC website in regards to how Express Entry works?


----------

